# BBQ Throwdown and Farm Festival Salisbury, NC



## sniltz (Mar 23, 2014)

Come on out to Salisbury, NC on July 11-12, 2014 at the Rowan County fairgrounds.  This is going to be a great event. Plenty of food, arts and crafts, a KCBS competition, and a Lumber Jack competition.  There will be live music also!  Check us out.  For any competition teams you can't beat the space.  We have 50 acres to work with so plenty of room.  Each team gets a 20x25 spot plus power and water.  Taking applications for teams and vendors. 













BBQ throwdown.jpg



__ sniltz
__ Mar 13, 2014


----------

